# Aoe 3



## - Matt - (Mar 18, 2005)

hey i bought age of empires 3 today and when i tryed to install it, the first cd worked fine then when i put in the second it came up with an error saying 
"Error 1335.The Cabnet file 'Disk2C~1.cab' required for thisinstallation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package."
is there a way to fix this or is it just a dodgy cd, if anyone knows please post.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you have any anti-spyware or anti-virus software running?


----------



## - Matt - (Mar 18, 2005)

no i dont


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

See if you can manually copy the file onto the hard drive. Right-click the CD drive and hit Open, then find the Disk2C~1.cab file, and see if you can copy it onto your desktop. If it doesn't copy, then it's probably a bad CD.


----------



## - Matt - (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah, i can copy the Disk2C~1.cab file onto my desktop. what do i do from there?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

First of all I would check their Manufacturers site to see if they are aware of this issue and see if there are any similar issues to the one you are experiencing... and if there is a solution or suggested fix to it. 

I had a similar issue with Diablo 2... after a small download all was well again.


----------

